# Sea Horse ticking problems



## krsdrm (Apr 3, 2019)

Is anyone else getting ticking from the lfo? I have tried several pt2399 chips, all of which worked fine in my Gravity Wave. I also switched out the led from a super bright clear blue to a defused green led which may or may not have helped. The chorus sounds great but if you mute the strings you can definitely hear the ticking. Any other ideas for where to look or trouble shoot? Thanks Kris


----------



## zgrav (Apr 3, 2019)

Try rerouting the wiring in your case and see if that changes the ticking sounds you are picking up.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Apr 3, 2019)

Well, after reading your thread, mine started ticking today - thanks man!   What's up with that!?  It's been silent until today.


----------



## krsdrm (Apr 17, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Try rerouting the wiring in your case and see if that changes the ticking sounds you are picking up.


I tried moving the wires for the in and out closer to and farther away from the board and I couldn't hear a perceivable difference. I tried switching out the LM324 and that may have helped the tiniest bit but the ticking is still there. Any other suggestions, voltages to check, parts to swap, or places to probe?  Thanks again


----------



## zgrav (Apr 17, 2019)

First, try to figure out more about where the clicking is coming from.   Does the clicking volume change if you turn up the INT control?    Does the amount of ticking you hear change if you rotate the Depth control fully CW or fully CDW?   If the ticking level changes when you turn those pots, it would suggest the ticking is coming through the PT2399 or through the dry signal path.   That could mean it is your input wire picking up the ticking instead of the output wire, or maybe it is something in the circuit.  That might help you isolate the problem.

A few suggestions ---  

Sometimes the clicking might be picked up by your power supply or by your guitar (especially a single coil pickup).  Try another power supply if you have it and see if that makes a difference.  Or try your power supply in a different AC outlet and see if it makes a difference.   If you were plugging your guitar straight into this pedal, try putting another pedal in front of it and see if it makes a difference.  

In the effect itself, keep the input and output wires from the audio jacks to the footswitch separated from each other as well (my guess is this won't make a difference, but worth a try to see).     

And in the dwindling list of other things you could try, you could use shielded wires from the audio jacks to the footswitch.  Note you only ground the shield on one end of the wire - easiest to do that at the audio jacks where you solder the shield to the ground terminal.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm thinking power supply. Mine was fine until I reconfigured the 9v runs from my power supply. Will give an update after trying a few things (will try a battery first.)


----------



## music6000 (Apr 20, 2019)

Try a Dedicated Power Supply, No other Pedals powered by it.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Sep 4, 2019)

Has anyone also encountered this? Mine is ticking even when the pedal is bypassed


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Sep 6, 2019)

Where did you guys get your PT2399? I got from tayda is reacting to the lfo signal hence the ticking. I plugged in another one from a diff vendor, not tick but hissy.


----------



## Barry (Oct 21, 2020)

Unfortunately I bought about 15 or so from Tayda before issues started showing up with them, I have a couple from a different source I can use to test them, probably came from Mouser or DigiKey a year or so ago


----------



## zgrav (Oct 21, 2020)

you may get a lot of variation even in the PT2399s you bought from Tayda.  Certainly worth checking.  Same goes for the hissing.


----------

